# Robins Cinema - Camberley - May 2012



## UE-OMJ (May 12, 2012)

Having recently seen this cinema in Strider8173s report, and since I've always wanted to explore a cinema I headed down there nice and early. My gf came along too, she must have been keen as she never wants to get up early. There's something good about cinemas, especially being able to find the projection room (which was a bit of a challenge).

"Up to 60 firefighters were involved in the incident at the old Robins cinema, in Camberley. 
The fire destroyed 50% of the roof and left much of the rest of the building seriously damaged. 
Surrey Fire and Rescue Service said flames had engulfed 70% of the two-storey building on Monday night. 
The cinema was closed in May 2003. "


It was very dark inside and my poor camera didn't do too well, but I hope I've captured it ok.

I didn't realise there had been a fire until I got there. The downstairs bar area is bad and lots of the roof is missing, the snooker hall is very bare and very damp and not much to see, the cinema itself wasn't too bad, the main screen was damaged though. The projection room was good 



















Everything downstairs is very black!

































This is all that is left of the screen 








What a spot of luck I happened to have with me a pair of retro 3D glasses  




























Such a shame some twat has thrown paint on the old projector 













Sarah needed a sit down after all the stairs, so took a moment to admire the view 























Diet Coke and a film, pity we didnt bring some popcorn


----------



## Gavanova (May 12, 2012)

Nice effort. Shame to see places get burned down. Still makes for a good and risky explore though.


----------



## Urban Ghost (May 12, 2012)

I lived up the road from this on the Old Dean for a while.


----------



## strider8173 (May 12, 2012)

trust earned


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 12, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> trust earned



Thank you


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 12, 2012)

Brillant find and pictures . thank you


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 12, 2012)

Nice report,shame bout the paint on the projector


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 12, 2012)

Good stuff that matey!


----------



## #Dan# (May 13, 2012)

Amazing! Always wanted to get into a cinema but don't know anywhere nearby... It must have been so dark  Love the ones of the film and bingo tickets  thanks


----------

